# wireless restrictions similar to hotels

## plut0

I have a linux router with a wireless NIC installed and serving wireless using hostapd.  I want to restrict access similar to the way hotels do it in that you cannot get anywhere until you put in a PIN on a webpage.  Web traffic would get redirected to this webpage with a place to put in a PIN and this would grant you access for N hours.  How can this be done?

----------

## d2_racing

Proxy and MAC adress.

Many hotels don't protect port 443 https, so the best way to bypass these security is to create a ssh tunnel from your laptop to your own router at home.

A lot of people use that trick at the hotel or at work : http://souptonuts.sourceforge.net/sshtips.htm

----------

## plut0

I wasn't looking for a way to bypass security, I was asking how to do it myself.

----------

## d2_racing

It can be bypass at least.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

What you are looking for is called "captive portal", I never tryed myself but Chillispot can do that for you and is in portage.

Cheers!

----------

